# Video about transit and traffic



## saxman (Oct 1, 2012)

....from 1948

It's a shame we still aren't listening. Still a great video and it's in color.

Video


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Oct 1, 2012)

Funny arguments! Looks more like comedy IMHO.

Nice trackless trolleys, too. I think those guys are great, flexible and efficient. But not as flexible as a bus, not as fast as rail vehicles.


----------



## Anderson (Oct 2, 2012)

There were some cuts in the sound that made parts a bit frustrating to listen to, but it was pretty easy to follow (as most videos like this from that era tend to be). The "100 lanes of freeway" bit was somewhat hyperbolic, I _think_ (it's more like somewhere between 8 and 12, in all likelihood (this is, incidentally, about where a lot of your most massive freeways end up topping out), but the cost point remains valid (the best example that comes to mind being the estimated cost of the widening of the DC Beltway).

Moreover, the video encapsulates my lament about a lot of areas: I'd rather take a train (or streetcar/LRT service) into many area, but the services _just don't exist_ anymore (or where something _does_ exist, its frequencies are awful).

Fine video overall. I just wish GE had managed to beat GM to a pulp on this issue.


----------

